# Son of God Blu-ray Giveaway Discussion Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Son of God Blu-ray Giveaway*









*20th Century Fox* and *HTS* have teamed up for a Blu-ray Giveaway that is bound to make a Home Theater Shack member very happy! This time, we are giving away the feature film _Son of God_, due to be released June 3, 2014. Produced by Christopher Spencer (a well known director of numerous TV series including _I Shouldn't Be Alive_ and _The Bible_), _Son of God_ enjoyed audience approval during its theatrical run. Be sure to look out for Home Theater Shack's review of the release some time next week!







*Qualifications for the giveaway*:

Qualifications:

Qualification period is from _*May 30, 2014 through June 5, 2014*_.
A random drawing to select the winner from the qualified entries will be held during the week of June 16, 2014.
You must be a registered member as of May 31, 2014 to qualify.
You must have 5 posts during the qualification period. No post padding (25 word minimum per post)!
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway by using the *Son of God Blu-ray Giveaway Qualification Thread*!

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._

SHIPPING: Shipping is covered for U.S. addresses only (CONUS - lower 48 only). If you live elsewhere you must provide a CONUS address for shipping.


Best of luck... :T

As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

At my age, I've seen many movies surrounding the later life of Jesus so it would be unfair of me to put my hat in the ring.

Good luck to those who put their name in and have a blessed day.

...:T


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Just to note, the end date has been altered to June 5th. We'll need the winner's information by Friday June 6th...so if you're entered, please keep a lookout for a PM from us!

Good Luck!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

That's the fastest giveaway I've seen to date. Only 6 days! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Tonto said:


> That's the fastest giveaway I've seen to date. Only 6 days! Good luck everyone!


that was actually a stipulation of Fox for this one since they're handling the heavy lifting ...

Here is our review of the film for those of you curious

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for.../81042-son-god-blu-ray-review.html#post775322


----------

